# The Thought of a star



## Vedette

.Excuse me.. I'm new in this forum and I would like to know How can I say "*The Thought of a star*" in japanese?.. Can you help me out?.. I will be very happy.. n n 

-Disculpen.. Soy nueva en el foro y me gustaria saber.. Como puedo decir "el pensamiento de una estrella" en japones? Pueden ayudarme?.. Estaré muy feliz.. n n


----------



## José_A

Could be 星の物思い。
I'm not so sure, so let's wait and see what a native thinks.


----------



## Vedette

Ah Ok.. But I actually want it to know How can I say it, I mean the words not how to write it.. Because that's the way I want to call a poem that I wrote.. I hope you can help me out..


----------



## gotoba

By star you mean the luminous body in the night or a famous person? 

星の考え hoshi no kangae

星の思い hoshi no omoi


----------



## Vedette

Yeah the luminous body in the night.. But I want to know how to say it not to write because I'm actually willing to use it in a poem


----------



## Vedette

ahh ok ok.. Thanks for the help! <3


----------



## Vedette

gotoba said:


> 星の考え hoshi no kangae
> 
> 星の思い hoshi no omoi


 
Wich one is the one for the luminous body in the night?..


----------



## gotoba

Both, it's just that there is a difference (which is unknown to me) between "kangae" and "omoi" when you want to translate "thought".... pero si fuera tu iria mas por la primera opcion.


星= hoshi = estrella (del cielo)


----------



## Vedette

Ahh ok.. mucha gracias entonces.. n n


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

_Kangae_ is close to a logical "opinion", thus _omoi_ would be more suitable for a poem.


----------



## Vedette

Ok.. I get it.. Then I will use omoi.. thanks for the help!


----------

